# Ravenwing painting + repainting issues.



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I got back into Warhammer 40k I've purchased two Ravenwing squads of three. It is very clear that I've done an awful job because trying to paint a model that is primarily black with a black undercoat is posing some difficult issues for me, especially when any minor mistake on black shows up as a glaring error.

So I suppose my question is this, are there any awesome alternative painting schemes that would still allow me to use my Ravenwing as Ravenwing without being considered an alternative chapter? I've seen some reversed colour Ravenwing (White with Dark banner etc) and they look great. 

So I'm asking if there are any pictures you all know of that show alternative styles of Ravenwing.

Also I need to repaint my Ravenwing squad since they turned out so awful but I'm unsure as to how I go about separating the fused pieces without making it look bad when I re-glue them back together after repainting. Granted the Dark Vengeance set provided me with both squads but they are primarily affixed together by slotting small pins into the slot opposite and I can't prise them apart. Any advice on how to de-construct these models for repainting would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you had such an issue.

Is the problem with the black ravenwing scheme how other colors look over black? What was your process? I ask because I think black is one of the easiest colors to use because it typically just covers everything! We just need to be careful when going back to pick out other colors.

Usually the other tough part with black is highlighting it correctly to add a satisfying contrast to an otherwise dark model.

I just google searched "dark gray ravenwing" and fond number of options. Here's a decent contender.









This person painted everything black and then did a heavy gray dry brush to pick out all the edges and raise other overall lightness of the model. A totally acceptable approach. Another easy method would be to basecoat the models a medium/dark gray then do several dark washes (nuln oil, etc.) over the model to create the shadows, and do a light dry brush with a lighter gray over that to highlight the edges. In either case you would still need to go back in and pick out the accent colors, trim, metals, flesh, etc.

Does that help?

[edit] Oops, forgot your other question. I'd soak any model which needs to be stripped in simple green or dettol and use a dull knife to pry apart the joins in the model. Did you glue the models or just snap-fit and paint? If they are just snap-fit then you should be able to pop them apart easily. Otherwise you may need an eXacto or other sharp craft knife and need to cut the joins.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Is the problem with the black ravenwing scheme how other colors look over black? What was your process? I ask because I think black is one of the easiest colors to use because it typically just covers everything! We just need to be careful when going back to pick out other colors.


The issue is that any grey I use just melds into black and all three bikers I've done so far are consigned to be stripped. I don't get how people highlight black without the contrast looking glaringly awful. I tried three greys, all very much recommended by the store manager's assistant who does Dark Angels, but it's become hard to paint them and not have them look awful.

I have a command squad and 3 black knights to paint as well as 2 further squads of 3 and I can't make them look good at all. Maybe I should practice on one of my spare marines to see if I can make them Black with grey highlights or make myself a grey wash?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wait! !

Before you strip them take some photos for us. I can't help you diagnose a painting problem unless I can see what you're _actually_ doing. 

You say they look awful, but there are many types of awful some worse than others, and sometimes awful is all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Wait! !
> 
> Before you strip them take some photos for us. I can't help you diagnose a painting problem unless I can see what you're _actually_ doing.
> 
> You say they look awful, but there are many types of awful some worse than others, and sometimes awful is all in the eye of the beholder.


Kreuger speaks the truth - Let's see the models. Maybe we can help.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Wait! !
> 
> Before you strip them take some photos for us. I can't help you diagnose a painting problem unless I can see what you're _actually_ doing.
> 
> You say they look awful, but there are many types of awful some worse than others, and sometimes awful is all in the eye of the beholder.


I don't really have a camera with a good enough resolution, but I'll try.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Smart phone? Have a friend with a smartphone? 

The camera in even an old Samsung galaxy S II would be sufficient. (I know I used to have one)

Just make sure there's a lot of light and the focus is good.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Smart phone? Have a friend with a smartphone?
> 
> The camera in even an old Samsung galaxy S II would be sufficient. (I know I used to have one)
> 
> Just make sure there's a lot of light and the focus is good.


I will call upon the aid of my friend who took my Librarian picture. I'm currently painting my Ravenwing Command Squad so I will refrain for the time being from having a go at their armour. I'll post a picture when I can.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Sounds good!


Right sorry for the wait, that's my command squad so far. Couldn't get any other pictures since my friend's phone was on low battery.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It's hard to tell from that photo what your highlights look like. The highlights on the edges of the front fairing seem to be ok. 

The white of the apothecary looking guy seems pretty uneven. My guess is that you used a dark primer under white, which only works if you layer up the colors.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> It's hard to tell from that photo what your highlights look like. The highlights on the edges of the front fairing seem to be ok.
> 
> The white of the apothecary looking guy seems pretty uneven. My guess is that you used a dark primer under white, which only works if you layer up the colors.


The Apothecary has a nuln oil wash over him, I meant to touch up the armour again afterwards. I'll get some better photos.


----------

